

Tasty Labs is hiring engineers in Palo Alto/Mountain View - joshu
http://www.tastylabs.com/

======
joshu
We're looking for engineers who have experience in some of the following
skills:

    
    
      * Frontend UI (javascript/html/etc)
      * Rapid Prototyping (python and related web dev frameworks)
      * Information Retrieval and Big Data (Hadoop and suchlike)
      * Distributed Systems and Storage (NoSQL and suchlike)
      * Mobile (iPhone/Android/etc)
    

We're also looking for one UX designer.

We're founded by folks who have experience at Mozilla, Google and Yahoo,
including myself. This is my second startup after Delicious. We're already
funded and are able to pay appropriately, both in salary and equity.

~~~
joshu
Oh, and I'm saying Palo Alto / Mountain View as that is where we are trying to
get office space. We want to be near downtown so SF folks can easily commute
via Caltrain.

